# Whos Better



## Heartless-Dealer (Aug 3, 2003)

Ok guys i left this as a non-post poll so that all of u dont just not vote and start mouthing off at us both...please just vote so that we can both stfu

o and EVERYONE HERE IT IS: the judgement topic

http://www.piranha-fury.com/forum/pfury/in...showtopic=16564

use this as ur judgment...not who u knew longer or who u like better, USE THE RHYMES :smile:...


----------

